# Reinstalling Hard Disk Drivers



## Fura (Apr 14, 2008)

Basically, I accidentally uninstalled the drivers for my secondary hard drive that I only used for storage through device manager. Now it shows the hard drive under Other devices. When I open the properties for it it shows that there are no drivers installed for it (obviously). So my question is, how do I reinstall the drivers for it so vista recognizes it as a disk drive? I've tried connecting it to different SATA ports, which didn't work. It is recognized in the BIOS and there is nothing wrong with the hard drive since I can access it from another computer. I've reinstalled motherboard drivers and I also did the "search for drivers" for the hard drive through windows but nothing was found. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

Did you try to look up the hard drive online for a driver, then download it and install?


----------



## Fura (Apr 14, 2008)

I've tried looking it up but I can't find anything. The hard drive I have is a Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB.


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

Is there anything on the hard drive? Data or programs I mean.


----------



## Fura (Apr 14, 2008)

There are programs and other stuff on it but I saved everything on another computer. Would formatting it from a different computer allow windows to detect it on this computer?


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

Have you tried to go into disk management? From there you can assign it a drive letter, format, or do whatever. I'm thinking that Vista got confused about it being a hard drive and you might just have to assign it a drive letter.


----------



## Fura (Apr 14, 2008)

Thats the problem, it isn't being recognized as a drive, so it doesn't show up under disk management.


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry, I guess you thought of that.  I am just trying to brainstorm.


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

Can you access the drive at all?


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

http://forums.techarena.in/showthread.php?t=912020

Try this post. It may help.


----------



## Fura (Apr 14, 2008)

Not from this computer. It works fine from another one.


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

Did you try the link i sent you?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

This makes no sense as drivers for hard drives are generic to Windows. Uninstall it from "other Devices" and reboot and see if Windows puts back the driver.


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

I like your new signature 

Anyways, yes that should work. Have you tried it?


----------



## Fura (Apr 14, 2008)

Heh, I figured it out myself. Apparently I had the secondary hard drive plugged into the wrong SATA slot. I plugged it into slot 2 on the motherboard then windows detected it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Good for you, why not mark this solved by using "thread Tools" at top of post!


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet! Under thread tools mark this solved.


----------

